# Grandfather gives his Grandson his first salute



## GrauGeist (Jun 19, 2021)

This is a great story to brighten everyone's day.

My Aunt suffered from Alzheimer's and it's a terrible affliction, so I can doubly appreciate the significance of Nicholas receiving his first salute from his Grandfather.

Grandfather with Alzheimer's gives Navy-bound grandson his 1st salute

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Aug 3, 2021)

Best wishes for Him!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2021)




----------

